# Andar + gerundio



## 涼宮

Buenos días a todos 

¿Existe en francés alguna estructura para expresar andar + gerundio?

Ejemplos:

(yo) andaba viendo televisión todo el día hasta que el doctor me dijo que eso me hacía daño a la vista.

¡Deja de andar comiendo grasa!

¿Qué haces?

Ando viendo que cosas tiene esta tienda.

Ando todo el día pensando en ella.

La expresión en español también se puede decir como pasarsela +gerundio

Me la paso jugando todo el día.

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Pohana

涼宮 said:


> ...andaba viendo televisión todo el día hasta que el doctor me dijo ... forma incorrecta de expresar el pasado simple ....*yo vi televisión haste que el doctor...*
> ¡Deja de andar comiendo grasa! forma incorrecta de expresar el presente continuo  ..*deja de estar comiendo grasa!*
> ... Ando viendo que cosas tiene esta tienda. igual que el anterior *estoy viendo que hay en esta tienda*
> Ando todo el día pensando en ella. igual al anterior *todo el dia estoy pensando en ella*
> 
> Me la paso jugando todo el día. *passer les journées à jouer à...*



 Bonjour :
_Andar + gerundio_ c'est une manière incorrecte de s'exprimer, là tu pourrais trouver par toi-même les équivalences respectives.

À +
Pohana


----------



## 涼宮

¿Es realmente incorrecto? He escuchado la estructura andar + gerundio de boca de mucha gente para expresar que algo se hace con mucha frecuencia, por lo cual no entiendo porque decís que es una manera incorrecta de expresarse. He escuchado la estructura tanto en informal como de boca de gente mayor tipo profesores.

Ando viendo que cosas tiene esta tienda. En esta sí podría decir que está errónea pues no estoy expresando algo frecuente más sin embargo he oído dicha oración de esa manera.

En resumen, la manera de expresarla en francés sería passer + à + verbe. [?]

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Pohana

Si, es incorrecto, incluso _estar siendo_ (también MUY escuchado) es también incorrecto, ser es un verbo de estado. 

Pohana


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Andar + gerundio es correcto, en principio. Por aquí se usa bastante (ya sé que esto no prueba que sea correcto, jajaja) y lo recoge también la RAE.


> *Andar
> 11.     * intr. U. seguido de un gerundio, para denotar la acción que expresa este. _Andar ronceando, cazando
> RAE_



Y para contestar al tema de la traducción, no tenemos un giro equivalente en francés.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pinairun

En español, _andar + gerundio _es una perífrasis verbal. Equivale a ir + gerundio, pero cuando se usa _andar_ (anda pidiendo, anda criticando) se añade cierto matiz despectivo al verbo principal.


----------



## Pohana

Bonsoir :

Me rectifico : el uso de _andar + gerundio_ para denotar la expresión del verbo se utiliza como un presente progresivo (poco elegante, confieso que molesta mis oídos cuado lo escucho), sin embargo en construciones tales como: _andaba viendo televisión hasta_.... (no hay presente progresivo, es incorrecto), ... _deja de andar comiendo grasa_ (no es presente progresivo, tampoco sería correcto), su uso no se justifica, ésto sólo para dar algunos ejemplos; de las frases inicialmente presentadas sólo _ando viendo que cosas..._, por su caraterística de presente progresivo sería correcto, SVP francophones, ne l'utilisez pas, n'est definitivement pas élégant.....

Nota:
Si se hace referencia a un evento pasado que transcurria paralelamente a otro se puede hacer la construcción andaba + gerundio, _andaba por la quinta avenida buscando una farmacia cuando_....  _andaba buscando un restaurant cuando_... hace referencia al verbo de movimiento andar.

À +
Pohana


----------



## 涼宮

Entonces en conclusión el equivalente en francés ¿No existe?


----------



## Pohana

Gévy said:


> Y para contestar al tema de la traducción, no tenemos un giro equivalente en francés.



Por lo visto no


----------



## skeitical

Estrictamente hablando y si nos retrotraemos a la teoría, sí, podríamos decir que ese tipo de expresión es incorrecta.
Aún así, creo que antes de adjudicarle un juicio de valor a la manera de utilizar un idioma, hay que tener en cuenta distintos factores, sobre todo el contexto.
En este casos, puntualmente, estamos hablando de lenguaje coloquial, de todos los días. Mucha gente dice:
"Andaba viendo qué hacer de comida..."
"Andaba mirando vidrieras..."
Personalmente, sostengo que cuando una frase o vocablo se naturaliza en determinado contexto, se convierte en algo... no diría "correcto", pero sí aceptable.
También opino que el lenguaje es un organismo en constante cambio, el cual surge a raíz del uso. Si solo nos regimos por reglas semánticas o de sintáxis para decir qué es correcto y qué no, comprobaríamos que solo un 6,7% de la población argentina habla castellano CORRECTAMENTE.


----------



## Pohana

skeitical said:


> ...
> "Andaba viendo qué hacer de comida..."
> "Andaba mirando vidrieras..." ...



Bonsoir :

Bienvenue au forum.

_Andar mirando_ vidrieras o _andar viendo_ que hacer de comida es semánticamente extraño más no del todo incorrecto, pues en este caso _andar _equivale a caminar o moverse, es decir expresa movimiento y no construye un imperfecto progresivo el cual sería estaba mirando... / estaba viendo...

À +
Pohana


----------



## Marie3933

Andar + gerundio es correcto en castellano.

¿Diferencia con estar + gerundio? Andar + gerundio añade un valor intensivo*. (A veces, sólo expresa el movimiento.)
La forma de traducirlo al francés, restituyendo el matiz, es utilizar el verbo en forma simple y   añadir un adverbio como "partout", "tout le temps", "à tout moment",   etc. (muchas veces ya expresado en la frase original).

Ejemplos (del post #1):
_(yo) andaba viendo televisión todo el día hasta que el doctor me dijo que eso me hacía daño a la vista_.
 No hace falta traducir el matiz ya que es explícito (todo el día) -> Je regardais... toute la journée
_Ando todo el día pensando en ella_.
idem -> je pense...
_¡Deja de andar comiendo grasa!_
 Cesse de manger tout le temps / constamment...

* La definición de la DRAE (post #5 de Gévy) es de pena.


----------



## Pohana

Marie3933 said:


> Andar + gerundio es correcto en castellano.* Si, dependiendo de lo que se quiera expresar.*
> 
> ¿Diferencia con estar + gerundio? Andar + gerundio añade un valor intensivo*. (A veces, sólo expresa el movimiento.)
> ......
> Ejemplos (del post #1):
> _(yo) andaba viendo televisión todo el día hasta que el doctor me dijo que eso me hacía daño a la vista_.
> No hace falta traducir el matiz ya que es explícito (todo el día) -> Je regardais... toute la journée
> _Ando todo el día pensando en ella_.
> idem -> je pense...
> _¡Deja de andar comiendo grasa!_
> Cesse de manger tout le temps / constamment...
> 
> * La definición de la DRAE (post #5 de Gévy) es de pena.



Bonjour :

1) ¿Donde estabas? " - En el automercado / metida en la cocina, andaba viendo qué hacer de comida..." caminaba entre los estantes, me movia para buscar los elementos necesarios para preparar la comida.
2) ¿Donde estabas? "- En el centro, andaba mirando vidrieras..." caminaba por las calles del centro, me movía y veía vidrieras.
3) _(yo) andaba viendo televisión todo el día hasta que el doctor me dijo que eso me hacía daño a la vista_, me haría pensar que hay alguien que mira tal vez una televisión de pulso (se me ocurre) mientras camina, pues de hecho, el imperfecto progresivo se construye con estar: _estaba viendo televisión todo el día hasta que el doctor me dijo que eso me hacía daño a la vista_ (sin embargo tenemos la opción en español de pasarsela haciendo algo, me la pasaba viendo televisión hasta que...)
4) _Andar todo el día pensando_ _en alguien_, expresa que una persona, vaya donde vaya (es decir mientras camina y se mueve) piensa en alguien más.
5) Deja de andar comiendo grasa, expresa en efecto que la persona mientras camina come comidas grasosas (con lo que podría manchar de grasa su ropa y otros accesorios), si lo que quieres es expresar de deje de comer grasa es _deja de estar comiendo grasa_.

Enfin, me imagino que en algún momento esas construcciones evolucionarán hacia otras veredas, pero en el español que he aprendido así las interpreto. Por cierto este hilo me hace pensar en Jorge Luis Borges, me hubiese encantado tener su opinión sobre el tema.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pohana:

No entiendo tu mensaje.

Desde luego, no tiene nada que ver con el uso que tenemos de este giro en España. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pohana

Por lo visto el español de américa latina es BASTANTE diverso del de España, y eso por no hablar de la innumerables diferencias dentro del continente mismo....


----------



## Pinairun

Pohana said:


> Bonjour :
> 
> 1) ¿Donde estabas? " - En el automercado / metida en la cocina, andaba viendo qué hacer de comida..." caminaba entre los estantes, me movia para buscar los elementos necesarios para preparar la comida.
> 2) ¿Donde estabas? "- En el centro, andaba mirando vidrieras..." caminaba por las calles del centro, me movía y veía vidrieras.
> 3) _(yo) andaba viendo televisión todo el día hasta que el doctor me dijo que eso me hacía daño a la vista_, me haría pensar que hay alguien que mira tal vez una televisión de pulso (se me ocurre) mientras camina, pues de hecho, el imperfecto progresivo se construye con estar: _estaba viendo televisión todo el día hasta que el doctor me dijo que eso me hacía daño a la vista_ (sin embargo tenemos la opción en español de pasarsela haciendo algo, me la pasaba viendo televisión hasta que...)
> 4) _Andar todo el día pensando_ _en alguien_, expresa que una persona, vaya donde vaya (es decir mientras camina y se mueve) piensa en alguien más.
> 5) Deja de andar comiendo grasa, expresa en efecto que la persona mientras camina come comidas grasosas (con lo que podría manchar de grasa su ropa y otros accesorios), si lo que quieres es expresar de deje de comer grasa es _deja de estar comiendo grasa_.
> 
> Enfin, me imagino que en algún momento esas construcciones evolucionarán hacia otras veredas, pero en el español que he aprendido así las interpreto. Por cierto este hilo me hace pensar en Jorge Luis Borges, me hubiese encantado tener su opinión sobre el tema.
> 
> À +
> Pohana



Cuando el verbo _andar _forma parte de una perífrasis pierde su significado, pues solo actúa de auxiliar. Las perífrasis permiten expresar características de la acción verbal; en este caso, _andar + gerundio/participio_ informa sobre el aspecto, es decir, sobre el desarrollo de la acción (independientemente del tiempo): una acción imperfecta que transcurre, sin que se considere su final. Diría que equivale a _estar + gerundio/participio_.
En las perífrasis, el verbo presentado en gerundio o participio es el que aporta lo esencial de la significación.

Tiene un hijo que anda/está viajando por el mundo, haciendo reportajes para televisión. 
Tengo una vecina que siempre anda murmurando de todos sus conocidos. 
Anda buscando piso porque se va a casar.
Anda pensando en pedir una beca

En ninguno de los ejemplos anteriores quiero decir que el hijo o la vecina caminan mientras viaja el uno y murmura la otra. Y el que busca piso no lo hace caminando, sino por Internet desde su casa. Y el que necesita la beca tampoco se mueve, le está dando vueltas al asunto acostado, consultándolo con la almohada.


----------



## Pohana

Pinairun said:


> .... Tengo una vecina que siempre anda murmurando de todos sus conocidos (*hay un movimiento de sus comentarios de una persona a otra*) Tiene un hijo que anda/está viajando por el mundo, haciendo reportajes para televisión (*para darle la vuelta al mundo hay que moverse*).  Y el que busca piso no lo hace caminando, sino por Internet desde su casa (*genera una información que se "mueve" a través de los recursos de Internet*) . Y el que necesita la beca tampoco se mueve, le está dando vueltas al asunto acostado, consultándolo con la almohada (*Su imaginación se mueve de una posibildad a otra*).



Claro que todos tus ejemplos son perfectamente correctos, y en todos hay movimientos físicos o lógicos (como decimos en tecnologías de la información)


----------



## swift

Por la forma en que insistes en el sentido de movimiento de *'andar'* en esta locución pareciera que éste fuera esencial para la traducción al francés, cuando no lo es. Tal como ya explicó Pinairun, *'andar + gerundio'* es una forma perifrástica, más precisamente, una *perífrasis durativa de gerundio* en que _andar_ expresa el desarrollo de la acción, nada de traslación ni de movimiento. Ni siquiera se podría llegar a concluir eso por el mero hecho de que su sentido primario, cuando no es auxiliar, de 'ir de un lugar a otro' aparentemente coindida con el de la acción expresada por el gerundio. Es un idiotismo de la lengua, nada más.

Honestamente, la propiedad de uno u otro giro está dada por el uso, más allá de los aspectos formales o de entendimiento personal de una u otra locución o perífrasis verbal. Lo que nos ocupa aquí es traducir la expresión que aparece en el título. Ninguno de los ejemplos ofrecidos por el autor de este hilo —quien casualmente es también venezolano— resulta forzado ni agramatical. Entonces, de veras, ¿cómo se vertería?

Saludos y mucho cariño, amigas.


----------



## swift

Y aquí van mis propuestas:


涼宮 said:


> (yo) andaba viendo televisión todo el día hasta que el doctor me dijo que eso me hacía daño a la vista
> _Je passais mon temps à regarder la télé jusqu'à un jour où le médecin m'a dit que ce n'était pas bon pour les yeux._
> 
> ¡Deja de andar comiendo grasa!
> _Arrête de te gaver de produits gras !_
> 
> — ¿Qué haces?
> _Tu fais quoi ?_ [formulation que Paquita n'aime pas ! ] / Qu'est-ce que tu fais ?
> — Ando viendo que cosas tiene esta tienda.
> _Je regardais ce que proposait ce magasin. / Je regardais les vitrines, voir un peu ce que propose le magasin._
> 
> Ando todo el día pensando en ella.
> _Je pense à elle à longueur de journée. / Toute la journée je pense à elle. _[Ici, on met l'accent sur la durée en plaçant le CC en tête de phrase ]


----------



## Pohana

swift said:


> Por la forma en que insistes en el sentido de movimiento de *'andar'* en esta locución pareciera que éste fuera esencial para la traducción al francés, cuando no lo es. ...



Hola Swift :

Gracias a tí logré entender que nadie entiende lo que quiero expresar: decir _andaba viendo televisión_ _hasta que_... es incorrecto, o sea que estamos tratando de traducir correctamente al francés algo incorrectamente expresado en español. ¡Como siempre tan certero! Merci bien !
À +
Bizzz
Pohana


----------



## swift

Te sorprendería el número de tesis y estudios profundos de los valores del imperfecto en francés, alejados ya de la gramática tradicional, llevados a cabo por especialistas de la semántica y de la lingüística de la enunciación. Toda esta confusión se debe a la contaminación contextual y es normal que quienes están más familiarizados con la concepción tradicional de los valores del imperfecto. Ahora mismo no tengo tiempo para preparar un resumen, pero quizás lo haga más tarde.


----------



## Pohana

swift said:


> Te sorprendería el número de tesis y estudios profundos de los valores del imperfecto en francés... Ahora mismo no tengo tiempo para preparar un resumen, pero quizás lo haga más tarde



Si corazón, pero en este caso el texto fuente está en español, o sea, si jamás tienes tiempo lo preferiría sobre el imperfecto en español.
Bisous


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Si queréis seguir debatiendo de la corrección de la expresión, por favor, abrid la pregunta en el foro de Sólo Español, que para eso está.

A nosostros nos consta que lo tenemos que traducir cada dos por tres y que debemos encontrarle la mejor equivalencia en francés. 

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Miquina

Hola, 

Quería preguntar cómo podría traducirse al francés la idea de *andar+ gerundio*. Es un giro que se utiliza mucho en Argentina o Méjico y que expresa la idea de una cierta continuidad y progresión dentro de un presente habitual. Sería algo así como ir por la vida haciendo algo. La verdad es que sólo se me ocurre traducirlo por un presente en francés, pero me parece que se pierden los matices. 

Pongo varios ejemplos por si sirve de ayuda verlo en el contexto:

1. Como son medio despistados, no se dan cuenta en dónde andan regando sus plumas.
2. Hay que tener cuidado de no andar dando gato por liebre
3. Resultaría de muy mal gusto andar cogiéndose al ángel de la guarda

Muchas gracias!


----------



## jprr

Hola, bienvenid@ al foro...

Lo unico que tenés que recordar:


Gévy said:


> A nosostros nos consta que lo tenemos que traducir cada dos por tres y que debemos encontrarle la mejor equivalencia en francés.


No puedo decirlo mejor.
Despuès todo depende del contexto ... de hasta qué punto querés decir pavadas o darselas de gracioso al locutor etc
 dar gato por liebre es una cosa y coger al angel de la guarda otra muy distinta


----------



## XiaoRoel

En lenguaje literario, una traducción bastante ajustada sería *être en train de*. Pero en la lengua hablada ya no sé.


----------



## jprr

XiaoRoel said:


> En lenguaje literario, una traducción bastante ajustada sería *être en train de*. Pero en la lengua hablada ya no sé.


Oui, c'est* UNE *des possibilités...qu'il n'est pas toujours habile d'utiliser (ça alourdit la phrase, et_* ça change éventuellement le sens*_ )
EXEMPLE :  "andar dando gato por liebre"
 ...être en train de faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes ????
ou ...faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes ????

Les deux traductions sont possibles selon le contexte, qui parle à qui.... mais le sens n'est pas tout à fait la même chose.

EDIT o sea si uso la primera es que el tipo ya pasó la raya, que subió el tono y que tiene que parar ahora.


----------



## Gévy

XiaoRoel said:


> En lenguaje literario, una traducción bastante ajustada sería *être en train de*. Pero en la lengua hablada ya no sé.



Hola XiaoRoel:

"Être en train de", el giro no tiene nada de literario, así que no hace falta buscar otra cosa para el oral, funciona igual de la forma escrita como hablada y es igual de usada en ambos casos. Pero al igual que JP, veo la fórmula algo pesada y si no es estríctamente necesario, no la emplearía. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## XiaoRoel

andar dando gato por liebre
Esto es un idiotismo, casi una paremia, y no se puede tradiucir literalmente. Se debe buscar en francés un modimo que signifique lo mismo ("engañar a alguien en un trato comercial, o en una relación", "timar", y a ser posible una expresión en francés cons ese sentido y en que intervengan substantivos de la fauna.
Por lo demás de acuerdo con la pesadez de la expresión en train de, sobre todo si se repite.
Con los gerundio españoles, una solución posible es un adverbio (que de hecho es lo que son los gerundios, o un adjetivo modal, el valor más normal de los gerundios (adverbios de modo). Si tienen régimenverbal, habrá que buscar otras fórmulas para expresar estos complementos.


----------



## Paquita

XiaoRoel said:


> una solución posible es un *adverbio* (que de hecho es *lo que son los gerundios*, .



Un gerundio ¿ES un adverbio??????????

Danos ejemplos por favor. No se puede afirmar sin pruebas... Un gerundio es una forma verbal, lo sueles traducir por un infinitivo (en train de faire) o un participio (en faisant). Me interesaría descubrir esta otra posibilidad.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vino andando, comiendo se o pasó muy bien, etc. Puros adverbios de modo.
En la traducción es fundamental el análisis de la frase de la LO, para poder traspasar a la LD los valores de las funciones sintácticas y de las transcategorizaciones, cuando la traducción llteral o aproximada es imposible. or ejemplo, todo sabemos que adjetivo, además de los adjetivos propios y de os participios, pueden serlo substantivos (el hiombre araña, por ejemplo, relativos y, en poesía, cualquier palabra, incluso las gramaticales (es un estilema muy  característico de la poesía del s. XX).
Un saludo.


----------



## Paquita

XiaoRoel said:


> Vino andando, comiendo se o pasó muy bien, etc. Puros adverbios de modo.



No digo que no, digo ¿cómo los traduces?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Comiendo, por ejemplo puedes convertirlo en un adverbio sintáctico, un cc, como dans l'act de manger, e.s un ejemplo, o en aquella tragadera, si tiene un matiz irónico o peyorativo, o entre bocado y bocado. Siempre siguiendo la estela adverbial: *adverbio/gerundio = CC con preposición = subordinada adverbial*. Ese es el juego en la traducción cuando lo literal no es posible. Lo mismo podemos decir de *adjetivos/participios = CN preposicionales con de = oraciones relativas = predicativos = aposiciones*. O *substantivos/infinitivos = elementos substantivados (adjetivos de todos los tipos antes nombrados; adverbios; palabras gramaticales) = subordinadas substantivas*.
Esta tabla debe estar presente siempre en el acto de la traducción. Es básica.


----------



## shaoppears

Sólo es correcto cuando el sentido es que se va caminando y haciendo la otra acción: _andar buscando algo_ significa que voy caminando y buscando algo a la vez, no que estoy buscando algo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Depende de lo que se busca. Por ejemplo:
- Anda buscando pelea
pero está en Internet y sentadito detrás de su ordenador 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

